# 13 foot aluminum in the Huron?



## febsalien (May 16, 2009)

I live in Rockwood very near the Huron river. I usually fish at the Flatrock dam. But anyone who has ever been there knows how it can get. So I was wondering if my 13 foot aluminum V-bottom boat would be ok in the river? It has a 9.9 horse tiller controlled motor. I also have a 40lbs electric trolling motor on it. I have used this boat to fish in the trenton channel, but it can get scary when the wind pics up or the large boats come wizzing by. I was gonna try to sell mine and get something bigger, but if it will work to catch fish in the Huron maybe I should just keep it. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## kevint (Mar 8, 2009)

yup, just slow going up stream in high water.


----------



## waterwolfhunter (Jun 26, 2011)

Yep, had my 14ft with a 15hp in last year, Just be mindful of your wake...I put it down at the jefferson ramp and ran all the way to telegraph no issue's.


----------



## jim734123 (Feb 10, 2010)

was just in there last monday. my 5.5 horse made it up and down fine.


----------



## davido (Feb 2, 2009)

You should be fine with that , watch the wake and keep an eye out for submerged timber.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a 12 ft meyers with a 6hp Johnson. Fished the Huron once a few weeks back in high water. Not any issues at all. I normally fish the K zoo and have been there throughout the winter/spring high and low waters without any problems. Slower ride up but not terrible. As long as you know your boat in rivers, shouldn't be an issue. I just wouldn't recommend anyone to rush out with their row boats and throw them in the river. Things can get hairy if ya don't know anything about boat control!


----------



## davido (Feb 2, 2009)

Swampbuckster said:


> Things can get hairy if ya don't know anything about boat control!


 Fished it this winter with a guy that has boat control down real well. You could get into a heck of a mess if your not careful. Thanks Elk.


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

Well I just took a 13 foot canoe out! lol. Floated all the way to lake without a problem.


----------

